# What do you do when you suspect you're part of a drug run?



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.

I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.

How would you handle it?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I am curious. If two non-black teens did the same thing, would you think the same thing?

It could have been anything, from the way you describe it.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I don’t drive late nights but under the circumstances I would have handled it the same way.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

You handled it well. Once you have drug dealers in your car it's too late to do anything except drive and pray quietly to yourself. Fortunately it happens pretty rarely so you're probably good for a while. Also, enjoy the adrenalin rush - saves you money on caffeine.


----------



## Chud5 (May 28, 2018)

Ask for a sample?


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious. If two non-black teens did the same thing, would you think the same thing?
> 
> It could have been anything, from the way you describe it.


Take the 25% that it could have been anything and label me racist. Good for you buddy.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Get a large sample.... long haul them.....encourage or talk about tips. This could turn into a $100.00+ ride if u play it right. This happened to another driver I know and it turned into a profitble trip.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


If you're not a cop
Just Drive the car

Unless u purposely want to get jammed up playing Columbo

Seriously dude: "2 black teens" . baby boomer mentality


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> If you're not a cop
> Just Drive the car
> 
> Unless u purposely want to get jammed up playing Columbo
> ...


Get out of here judging me like I'm racist. I took everything into account to conclude it was likely a drug run. 2 young black teens at midnight with headphones, backpacks, and dreads stopping at some random apartment for a minute, then going home. Not only that, when I pulled up they were right there on the sidewalk and I had my flashers on in front of them for a full minute and they must of been high as a kite, cause they acted like they didn't notice me, then they came to my window and said oh we were expecting a car not an suv'. I Never had that happen with sober people.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> How would you handle it?


I would have asked them to share.



UberBeemer said:


> I am curious. If two non-black teens did the same thing, would you think the same thing?
> 
> It could have been anything, from the way you describe it.


Can't say I had that situation, but once I did have two priest that wanted to make a stop at the YMCA.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Get out of here judging me like I'm racist. I took everything into account to conclude it was likely a drug run. 2 young black teens at midnight with headphones, backpacks, and dreads stopping at some random apartment for a minute, then going home. Not only that, when I pulled up they were right there on the sidewalk and I had my flashers on in front of them for a full minute and they must of been high as a kite, cause they acted like they didn't notice me, then they came to my window and said oh we were expecting a car not an suv'. I Never had that happen with sober people.


"2 _young black teens at midnight with headphones, backpacks, and dreads"_

*Racial Profiling 
*
Racial profiling is the act of suspecting or targeting a person of a certain race on the basis of observed or assumed characteristics or behavior of a racial or ethnic group, rather than on individual suspicion.

Racial profiling, however, isn't limited only to an individuals race, but can also be based on the individual's ethnicity, religion, or national origin. More common among lower income working poor

Since these prejudices and stereotypes are seen at such an early age, they become something of second nature. Racial profiling often stems from what researchers call "implicit bias"-a bias we might not be consciously aware of


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> More common among lower income working poor


Now that is one hell of a racist statement.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Now that is one hell of a racist statement.


Don't tell me, tell Wikipedia


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "2 _young black teens at midnight with headphones, backpacks, and dreads"_
> 
> *Racial Profiling
> *
> ...


The definition of Racial Profiling doesn't matter. It was appropriate to consider race as factor in this situation. By the way this "racist" just the other day made an unscheduled stop for a black passenger who was hungry to get a sandwich. How many white passengers have I done favors for? Zero. I'm just a racial profiling, favor doing racist.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Don't tell me, tell Wikipedia


I did tell Wikipedia and their response was;

RACIST COMPLAINER

One who sees fault and negativity in every action of every conservative. One who paraphrases others context to have the appearance of a racist remark. One who seeks for motive more than for action. One who believes every Republican is neo nazi skin head kkk loving white supremacist.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

I almost think some you wanted me to confront them and get shot so I could prove it was drugs and not left over Taco Bell.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> The definition of Racial Profiling doesn't matter. It was appropriate to consider race as factor in this situation. By the way this "racist" just the other day made an unscheduled stop for a black passenger who was hungry to get a sandwich. How many white passengers have I done favors for? Zero. I'm just a racial profiling, favor doing racist.


LOL,
DUDE!!!! Or rather, Archie!!!
Do U NOT hear yourself ?


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> LOL,
> DUDE!!!! Or rather, Archie!!!
> Do U NOT hear yourself ?


You win, I'm a little bit racist. As restitution for my racial profiling, I will tell an African American driver where my honeyhole spot in New Haven is, that averages 4+ pings per hour.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I did tell Wikipedia and their response was;
> 
> RACIST COMPLAINER
> 
> One who sees fault and negativity in every action of every conservative. One who paraphrases others context to have the appearance of a racist remark. One who seeks for motive more than for action. One who believes every Republican is neo nazi skin head kkk loving white supremacist.


Did u watch the Archie videos? They're fun



HyundaiBigDog said:


> You win, I'm a little bit racist. As restitution for my racial profiling, I will tell an African American driver where my honeyhole spot in New Haven is, that averages 4+ pings per hour.


Nah, I don't "win".

We're all a little racist.

Including blacks that hate grey haired Caucasians assuming that generation is all Archie Bunkers

I gotta go to another thread
I'm in the middle of tearing apart a driver who thinks he's qualified to offer a nonobjective opinion on ubers IPO.

THIS shouldn't take long


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I did tell Wikipedia and their response was


Haha, yeah right.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I've taken the guys going to buy drugs and they were not quiet about it (they were white trash), got hostile on them about making me wait but when trip was over, starred and complained to Uber (I'm sure they got promo codes as their punishment).

I have also taken the guys to go sell drugs. They made the person buying the drugs pay for the ride, had me park down the street while the buyer came out and walked over then returned back to the gas station where I picked up the dealers from. Again, 1 starred and complained.

The Way I see it, as long as they aren't doing it in my car, then I don't care....but the aren't gonna do it again.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm no longer a black teen but a black adult, interesting thread to say the least


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

The real problem here is they may have been under 18 which would be a TOS violation. Did you try to verify their ages?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe he left his homework far his friends house.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Can't say I have knowingly picked up anyone as part of a drug deal. Had my suspicions once with a person based on the several short phone calls he made during our trip with 1 stop and back to original destination. Turns out he was just going to his house and back to the place I picked him up to get the spare set of keys because he locked his in the car.

Now I did have this young lady on 3 trips in a row one day that I suspect was turning tricks. On the third trip I realized she was fixing her hair and make-up on the way to her next destination. Got that this is not good feeling, dropped her off at third place and high tailed it out of the area. The dead miles were worth it in that case.


----------



## bobdobalina (Jan 11, 2019)

if i was 16-21 again all my hoez & drugs would be moved via uber mules with anon accounts

its not rocket science its 41% off and excuse might not work but better than nothing

not my drugs occifer just ordered an uber musta been another passenger

& hoez shiiiiiiiiiiiiit uber put fake mispimp school bus drivers outta business

if you work 3rd shift you ARE human trafficking & running drugs

mispimps used to get years in prison for what uber drivers do every night lmao


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Maybe he was grabbing a video game? Do teens stay up late anymore to play video games and have headphones on?

Again, unless they physically light up, inject, or produce the product in your car - you can't assume anything.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Take the 25% that it could have been anything and label me racist. Good for you buddy.


I didn't call you any such thing, just asked a legit question. You're the one who identified them specifically by race, as if to support your suspicion. Isn't that racial profiling?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I didn't call you any such thing, just asked a legit question. You're the one who identified them specifically by race, as if to support your suspicion. Isn't that racial profiling?


Some still just...don't...get it


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Ok, remove black from the OP and it is still a valid question.

To me, it would be even more suspicious if one was a ginger with dreads. If he was wearing a rasta hat it would be a certainty.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Why are you allowing riders to get out and back in at any stop?

After confirming who they are, I would go over the destination and any stops, explaining stops are stops, not stop & waits. Anyone gets out, they stay out. ESPECIALLY at night.

And I don't care if riders were purple with yellow polka dots and green stripes.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Why are you allowing riders to get out and back in at any stop?
> 
> After confirming who they are, I would go over the destination and any stops, explaining stops are stops, not stop & waits. Anyone gets out, they stay out. ESPECIALLY at night.
> 
> And I don't care if riders were purple with yellow polka dots and green stripes.


SuzeCB , riders can add multiple stops to an X ride, and as far as i know, that isn't limited to only those where the rider remains in the car.

His question, less the superfluous descriptives, is valid.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Why are you allowing riders to get out and back in at any stop?
> 
> After confirming who they are, I would go over the destination and any stops, explaining stops are stops, not stop & waits. Anyone gets out, they stay out. ESPECIALLY at night.
> 
> And I don't care if riders were purple with yellow polka dots and green stripes.


I guess I am too nice. I do let them know I can only wait 2 minutes or I will have to possibly end the ride. After 2 minutes the other Lyft/Uber app gets turned back on and if i get a ping i'll end the ride and move on. So far that has never happened. Rides can be tough to come by in my area so I need to use my own judgement on a case by case basis. At least most if not all of these people are appreciative and leave a decent tip. I guess when I get an abusive one I may be less inclined to do it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> SuzeCB , riders can add multiple stops to an X ride, and as far as i know, that isn't limited to only those where the rider remains in the car.
> 
> His question, less the superfluous descriptives, is valid.


I know. Uber left it incredibly vague in the descriptions in the apps. I go on what I was told by a rep (a Sr. Rep.) at a pop-up Hub, aka Spot in some other markets.

He didn't say we COULDN'T wait, only that it wasn't necessary, so was up to the driver. Since the wait part isn't actually part of the service, drivers are free to refuse (and this is certainly the "smarter" choice in certain neighborhoods or at certain times), or hold out for any tips the riders may choose to offer. And, of course, all of that needs to be hammered out BEFORE moving the car an inch.

And I agree. Even the most seasoned driver can occasionally find themselves in a situation they usually avoid like the plague. It happens. The question is absolutely valid.

The answer is, always, do what you think will keep you safest. Don't panic about what may or may not happen and do what you need to to finish the ride as quickly as possible. "No more stops added, please, as I really need a bathroom." Anything.

I live and worked, at least during the week, in Essex County, New Jersey. That includes Newark, NJ's largest city, and Carjacking Capital of the World. I've been told on this forum that my insistence on identity and destination, along with number of riders and number and nature of stops was "too much". In my area, it makes absolute sense. I've driven them all... working girls, hustlers, pimps, dealers, and gang-bangers (red, blue and yellow). Once the rules were laid out, up front and honestly, they would become some of my best trips, complete with tips.

Actually, my two WORST trips were with very well-heeled, "successful" and "well-respected" men living in mansions. Not McMansions, either.

The so-called "low-lifes"? "Yes, Ma'am," "No, Ma'am," and "Thank you, Ma'am," all the way. Never a bit of trouble.

Crime is a business. A rough, violent business, but a business. Once that is understood, almost anyone you suspect is a criminal can be dealt with or avoided easily.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If something seems sketchy I will try to find a way to slip into the conversation that my brother/father/wife is a deputy with the local police department. Usually this helps a lot to make sure they behave and if they are trying that, they just might think twice.

At the end of the trip on Lyft make sure to give them 3* or less so you are not paired with them again. For Uber I believe you need to ask support to not pair you with them again.

---
The local taxi company here has (or did when I worked for them) a policy at night only where round trips or stops weren't allowed. This was to help prevent the drivers from being stuck in the middle of drug deals. It helped a lot. I believe sometimes they made exceptions but only if the stop were an actual legitimate business and not to say a residential address such as an apartment.

If you live in a high crime area you might just decide that this will be your policy too at night. Lyft or Uber may not like it but I believe if you explain why and how you feel unsafe they will probably back down.


----------



## mature423 (Dec 5, 2018)

It's not racism. It's more stereotyping and it could save your life. Doesn't matter what race. If you act like a thug, dress like a thug, I'll treat you like you are one. I love wearing hoodies but I can understand if people are weary of me. If your pants are sagging and you wear a hoodie or cover your head/face, expect people to be suspicious of you. Doesn't mean a guy in business suit cannot rob me it's the percentage game, they are less likely to rob you.

If you see a bunch of guys looking like thugs in the middle of the day standing around doing nothing, might be worth your time to cross the street. I would cross the street even if its a bunch of tatted white guys in wife beater shirts too. Common sense isn't so common anymore.

https://webmshare.com/play/d6Wgr


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> If something seems sketchy I will try to find a way to slip into the conversation that my brother/father/wife is a deputy with the local police department.


That just seems like a bad idea to me.

Let's suppose you pick up a disturbed people who has a grudge against police. You've just asked to become a casualty during the upcoming trip.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am pretty sure I've driven to a few drug houses. I don't question, I just drive.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

I've had at least one that I know of. Decent area, looked like I was picking him up from work. Tells me he had to drop off a check. Ended up in a sketchy area at 11:30 PM. Meetup was a well lit gas station (makes for better targets I guess), he gets out, gets back in a few minutes later, back to the decent area. We definitely did not belong in that area, and were probably the two lightest skinned people in that whole area. Was a decent ride money wise, and I ended my night after that. Would not do again.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


On the streets you mind your own business and pretend to look the other way. You risk getting beaten up, threatened, kidnapped or worse. Just bite your tongue and handle the trip like any other.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wonderfulcarscent said:


> On the streets you mind your own business and pretend to look the other way. You risk getting beaten up, threatened, kidnapped or worse. Just bite your tongue and handle the trip like any other.


Here's the thing...

Let's suppose they're really dealing drugs. The *last* thing you should do is to call them out on it. (In fact, it might BE the last thing you ever do.)

Now suppose they're NOT dealing. Now you've just pissed off a decent law abiding person.

In neither case is making a stink the right answer.

Christine


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

To Original Poster:

To take a clue from Tommy Sopwith, it looks like you handled it acceptably, as you are here to tell us about it.

While Uber will tell you that you need not run any trip with which you are not comfortable, their actions can be quite different. Had you refused to transport and had the customers complained, the outcome might have been different. While a TNC driver faces no regulatory sanctions for refusal to haul, you could face sanctions from the TNC in question.

Moving along.......................

There is one of these Omnibus Crime Bills that allows Law Enforcement to seize any vehicle used in the commission of a crime. Yes, this means that the police can grab the Uber/Lyft car, taxicab or limousine that hauls someone to a drug deal. Even if the buyer gets out of the car, walks away, does his business and comes back, the police STILL can grab the car. Back in the Crack Wars era, we had a number of cab drivers who had their cars snatched by the police when they were making drug runs. Yes, the cab driver was able to get back the car, but it took six months of either administrative or court processes. If you do not know what a car looks like after it has sat in a police impound yard for six months.........................let me put it this way: several of my drivers had this happen to them. In only one case was the car drivable when the owner finally got to the police impound with his clearance papers. Even that car had to have some work done to it so that it was once more serviceable.



UberBeemer said:


> I am curious. If two non-black teens did the same thing, would you think the same thing? It could have been anything, from the way you describe it.


I do not know about the experience level of the Original Poster. As a guy who has done this for years, I can tell you that you get a pretty good sense of what is what once you have been out here for a while. Black, white, red, yellow, you know when people are up to something up to which they have no business being.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> I did have two priest that wanted to make a stop at the YMCA.







..........and I do not even like the Village People..............never have.............................



SEAL Team 5 said:


> RACIST COMPLAINER
> 
> One who believes every Republican*anyone who disagrees with him on even the SMALLEST point* is neo nazi skin head kkk loving white supremacist.


FIFY



Merc7186 said:


> when trip was over, starred and complained to Uber (I'm sure they got promo codes as their punishment).


You can bet on it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is one of these Omnibus Crime Bills that allows Law Enforcement to seize any vehicle used in the commission of a crime.


Unfortunately, it's worse than that.

Law enforcement can seize a vehicle that is _suspected_ of being used for that. All they have to do is to say that they think it was.

Why this is even considered remotely Constitutional is beyond me. It's one of the things that the Bill of Rights was intended to prevent.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Can’t believe the crowd gave him a pass on the ageism in the post. Teens... like no 70 year old seniors deal drugs. Ageism is the new racism, so please no need to mention age. OP is just stereotyping youth as reckless,


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Can't believe the crowd gave him a pass on the ageism in the post.


Well, maybe you have noticed that drug dealers tend to have shorter lifespans.

Or maybe you've noticed that after they spend a decade or two behind bars, they sometimes don't get back into that line of work.

I think you're over-reaching on this one.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, maybe you have noticed that drug dealers tend to have shorter lifespans..


OFFICIAL gov depreciation curves for people are not different for drug dealing or not!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> OFFICIAL gov depreciation curves for people are not different for drug dealing or not!


What is a government depreciation curve?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That just seems like a bad idea to me.
> 
> Let's suppose you pick up a disturbed people who has a grudge against police. You've just asked to become a casualty during the upcoming trip.


It might be more useful/interesting to learn some Italian profanity.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> What is a government depreciation curve?


Lift expectancy from us gov.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There is one of these Omnibus Crime Bills that allows Law Enforcement to seize any vehicle used in the commission of a crime. Yes, this means that the police can grab the Uber/Lyft car, taxicab or limousine that hauls someone to a drug deal. Even if the buyer gets out of the car, walks away, does his business and comes back, the police STILL can grab the car. Back in the Crack Wars era, we had a number of cab drivers who had their cars snatched by the police when they were making drug runs. Yes, the cab driver was able to get back the car, but it took six months of either administrative or court processes. If you do not know what a car looks like after it has sat in a police impound yard for six months.........................let me put it this way: several of my drivers had this happen to them. In only one case was the car drivable when the owner finally got to the police impound with his clearance papers. Even that car had to have some work done to it so that it was once more serviceable.
> 
> I do not know about the experience level of the Original Poster. As a guy who has done this for years, I can tell you that you get a pretty good sense of what is what once you have been out here for a while. Black, white, red, yellow, you know when people are up to something up to which they have no business being.





Christinebitg said:


> Unfortunately, it's worse than that.
> 
> Law enforcement can seize a vehicle that is _suspected_ of being used for that. All they have to do is to say that they think it was.
> 
> Why this is even considered remotely Constitutional is beyond me. It's one of the things that the Bill of Rights was intended to prevent.


Yes, a car or building can be seized if illicit drugs or marijuana is found in it, but did you ever notice that when the people living in a home are arrested for drugs in the home, the building is NOT seized, but left in the possession of the landlord? There are some exceptions, of course, but those are because the landlord is suspected as being part of the operation.

The only reason cabs were seized were because the driver or company was suspected of actively being in the drug business themselves (happens a lot -- good excuse for "cruising", and easy ordering and delivery system), or that the company *probably* knew the ride was a drug run.

I dispatched. We knew. Frequent round trips from the same Address A to the same Address B, pax runs in and out, then back to Address A... of COURSE it's a drug run. No one forgets something at Mom's THAT often.

But that's the thing... taxi companies have real live dispatchers taking the calls and logging and dispatching the rides. Uber doesn't have that. Uber doesn't see that that round trip isn't to pick up or drop off a date, kid, or the babysitter. There's no proof whatsoever that the driver or company they're working with knew squat.

OTOH, a company that pays massive amounts to the town they work out of has more pull, and usually more money for an attorney to cut through the bureaucratic/legal muck than the average rideshare driver does.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Go with your gut immediately. Trust it.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I dispatched. We knew. Frequent round trips from the same Address A to the same Address B, pax runs in and out, then back to Address A... of COURSE it's a drug run. No one forgets something at Mom's THAT often.
> 
> .


 I had this white kid about 22 ...PU at "Mom's" (yeah right buddy) to take him back to his apt ... I suspected drugs but as backed out of the driveway he reaches in to a brown paper bag a box of Fruit Loops..asks if I "mine" ... too funny so I said sure go for it


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> If something seems sketchy I will try to find a way to slip into the conversation that my brother/father/wife is a deputy with the local police department.


 Why introduce that information into the conversation? At best they maybe mind their manners. On the level, if they distrust law enforcement by association they will dislike you by association. At the very worst, they will snuff out a newfound risk of a snitch.

What distrust? It's why there are Blue Lives Matter rallies. Because it is defense against a strong influential distrust of police officers, which was created by some notable bad actions and deadly force incidents on both the national and local level in recent years.
See Initiative 940 of Washington State as one example how this distrust manifested to create new parameters on whether an officer can now be declared guilty by an independent arbitrator for acting with deadly force versus de-escalating the situation: https://ballotpedia.org/Washington_...ility_in_Cases_of_Deadly_Force_Measure_(2018)
"Instead of having to prove an officer acted maliciously, or with an intent to do harm, a prosecutor would only have to prove that, if an officer uses deadly force, a reasonable person would not agree that the action was justified," one 'vote no' article from the Lewis County Chronicle's editorial board reads.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


The driver typically gets 10% of the total take on a successful drug run.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "2 _young black teens at midnight with headphones, backpacks, and dreads"_
> 
> *Racial Profiling
> *
> ...


Racial Profiling = PC crap


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fargle said:


> It might be more useful/interesting to learn some Italian profanity.


*MA PORCA MADONNA! CHE BISOGNO HAI D'IMPARARE PAROLACCI STRONZATI?!? MACCHE CAZZO?!?*



SuzeCB said:


> The only reason cabs were seized were because the driver or company was suspected of actively being in the drug business themselves or that the company *probably* knew the ride was a drug run.


..........perhaps that was the case in Jersey, but not in the Capital of Your Nation. These guys who had their cabs seized were both radio and kerb bumpers. The drivers here do not work for the companies and never have, at least not since the 1970s. In the case of my company, it was that way since its foundation in 1926. The drivers are (and were) "independent contractors" on the model that Uber and Lyft use.

The driver always did manage to get his car back from the police, it was just that it took so long and that in most cases it was not drivable after is sat in the impoundment yard for six months. The driver had a believable defence:

"I am just a stupid cab driver. The person hails my car, the law requires me to pick him up as long as he is orderly. The customer tells me to take him to ____________, wait for him and bring him back (or then take him to _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _). I have to do that, or they take my licence. As long as he is not doing anything that is obviously illegal, I have to do what he asks me to do. I did not see anything illegal,"

The police seized the cabs because they could. In addition, it adds some "impressive" statistics. During the Crack Wars, the public was highly critical of the police. One of the things that the police used to answer the criticism was numbers of arrests and seizures. The simply put out that they arrested X people on "drug related or weapons related" charges and seized Y vehicles. There were no specifics, but, the police could say, "Look at the numbers, it proves that we are doing something.



SuzeCB said:


> I dispatched. We knew. Frequent round trips from the same Address A to the same Address B, pax runs in and out, then back to Address A... of COURSE it's a drug run.


I dispatched, drove and was a company official; sometimes all at the same time. In fact, when I testified before any government body, I always stressed that despite being a company official, I STILL drove. We knew what the drug runs were. Still, as the laws, rules and regulations are written here, we could not deny them service because "all the signs of illegal activity" are there. We actually had to have seen or been made aware of something illegal. Perhaps it is or was different in Jersey.

We could deny them service if they did not pay. During the heyday of the open air drug markets, drivers were allowed to get front money. It was not hard to do that, because we did not have meters; we had zones. It was a set rate from Point A to Point B, as long as it was in the City. If they would not pay, you did not have to haul them. If a street hail asked to be taken to a known open air drug market, the hip driver asked for some front money; at least the fare one way. That way, if the druggie did not come back, the driver was out only the waiting time. In fact, many drivers used to tell those customers that they had five minutes to get back and they had better hope that within those five minutes that the driver did not feel threatened, or he would leave to save his behind.

If we got a call going to a known open air drug market, we either "spotted" it (announced the destination), or, if we did simply dispatch it, we would advise the driver to get his money up front.

Drug activity was obvious even to our front desk secretary (there were two known open air drug markets in my company's neighbourhood at the time). For several days, this suburban cab used to pull up on the corner where the front desk secretary could see it.. A guy with a full, thick head of long hair would get out and head the two and one half blocks down the street to this known skag market (it was one of two skag markets that still had dealers in the late morning. Skag was generally a morning drug here). The driver would sit there, meter running, but the guy never came back. After about ten of these, one late morning, the front desk secretary saw the suburban cab as it was coasting to a stop at the usual corner. She ran outside to the driver and told him not to let the guy out of the car without some money, because he had bolted on several drivers. The driver got his money, but the guy was mad, because now he was short on his drug money. She dashed back inside, but the guy was pounding on the door. As we always had drivers' hanging around the yard, I was able to collect an impromptu goon squad to run off the guy, with a warning that if we ever saw him again, we would call the police. The suburban driver helped us as well: he was this Ghanaian guy who was built like a fullback, so, he alone, was intimidating enough to the skaghead. The driver told us that he had picked him up at a shopping centre in the suburbs. Usually in the suburbs, you must call, but the suburbs here do allow street hails and there are places out there where drivers can get walkups.

The only thing that the police could have done at one point in the above case was arrest the skaghead for threatening our secretary. There were no drugs, no dealers, nada up to that point. Once the skaghead did go and make his buy, though, they could have snatched the suburban cab had they seen the skaghead get out of it, even though he had walked two and one half blocks to make said buy. We never did see that skaghead again, though.



SuzeCB said:


> But that's the thing... taxi companies *used to*have real live dispatchers *and telephone operators* taking the calls and logging and dispatching the rides.


FIFY.

Most cab companies now have satellite/computer/GPS based digital call assignment systems. Many still do have someone on the microphone, but it is a minimum wage call taker (telephone operator). Please note my choice of terminology. "Dispatch" implies that you have a human being on a microphone who knows what he is doing who assigns the calls. What they do these days _*ain't no DISpatch*_; it is "call assignment".

The advantages are mostly to ownership. Ownership dupes the drivers into thinking that it benefits them, as the computer does not "discriminate" when passing out the calls. The myopic drivers fail to understand that the computer can fail to discriminate only with respect to the calls that it actually gets. There are still plenty of avenues for corruption.



SuzeCB said:


> OTOH, a company that pays massive amounts to the town they work out of has more pull, and usually more money for an attorney to cut through the bureaucratic/legal muck than the average rideshare driver does.


"Big Taxi" in bed with local politicians may obtain in Jersey, but it has been urban myth, literally and figuratively, in The Capital Of Your Nation since the mid-1960s. What actually made the politicians kick the cab companies out of their beds was the Civil Rights movement. The politicians made the cab companies de-segregate. Several of the companies fought them hard, but lost. While the discrimination against drivers vanished quickly, the red lining of certain neighbourhoods, of all demographics, persisted into the early twenty-first century.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> You handled it well. Once you have drug dealers in your car it's too late to do anything except drive and pray quietly to yourself. Fortunately it happens pretty rarely so you're probably good for a while. Also, enjoy the adrenalin rush - saves you money on caffeine.


What made you believe they were drug dealers? "Black Teens"? "long dreads and headphones"? or as we all know, all black teens, especially ones with dreads and headphones that have a multi stop ride and one of the stops happen to be an apartment must be drug dealers?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Not as if he was offering..


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "2 _young black teens at midnight with headphones, backpacks, and dreads"_
> 
> *Racial Profiling
> *
> ...


MInd you posted in other thread, teens smashed driver's face in Vegas because they weren't ride-legal and possibly were trying to get a 2 for 1 deal. OP is correct calling white white and black black; maybe he's implying he would expect this from white boys and is surprised they're black behaving this way. Did that occur to you reading it that way?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


How could you tell if they were buying stuff for personal use or for resale?



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "2 _young black teens at midnight with headphones, backpacks, and dreads"_
> 
> *Racial Profiling
> *
> ...


People, pay no mind to UberLyftFlexWhatever


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........and I do not even like the Village People..............never have.............................


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> If you're not a cop
> Just Drive the car
> 
> Unless u purposely want to get jammed up playing Columbo
> ...


"baby boomer mentality" really? what do you know about the Civil Rights Movement?

"The Baby Boomers had a significant impact on the Civil Rights Movement. During this time, many of the Baby Boomers were in their teens and early 20's and were concerned with love and peace. They were a much more open minded generation than their parents, so they in turn joined the Civil Rights Movements to protest violence and hate and promote equality for all. They were also a much more educated generation so they understood the importance of these issues and wanted to make a difference. Overall, they amounted to a large number of the protestors that wanted equality and peace."


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> What made you believe they were drug dealers? "Black Teens"? "long dreads and headphones"? or that the idiotic poster is from CT and as we all know, all black teens, especially ones with dreads and headphones that have a multi stop ride and one of the stops happen to be an apartment must be drug dealers?


All of the drug dealers I have had in my two and a half years of driving have been Caucasian or Asian just for the record. Not that that is relevant to me. Thank you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "2 _young black teens at midnight with headphones, backpacks, and dreads"_
> 
> *Racial Profiling
> *
> ...


I deplore this SJW reactionary perspective. OP just described the pax. 
Black is an adjective 
The reader can make opinions based on THEIR OWN implicit bias, but back off on all this PC nonsense


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> "baby boomer mentality" really? what do you know about the Civil Rights Movement?
> 
> "The Baby Boomers had a significant impact on the Civil Rights Movement. During this time, many of the Baby Boomers were in their teens and early 20's and were concerned with love and peace. They were a much more open minded generation than their parents, so they in turn joined the Civil Rights Movements to protest violence and hate and promote equality for all. They were also a much more educated generation so they understood the importance of these issues and wanted to make a difference. Overall, they amounted to a large number of the protestors that wanted equality and peace."


Ignore this guy. He used to go by the handle "Tomatopaste" he is a troll


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I didn't call you any such thing, just asked a legit question. You're the one who identified them specifically by race, as if to support your suspicion. Isn't that racial profiling?


OP did not describe race. Only skin color was mentioned.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> I deplore this SJW reactionary perspective. OP just described the pax.
> Black is an adjective
> The reader can make opinions based on THEIR OWN implicit bias, but back off on all this PC nonsense


This guy is a 29 year old prep school white boy who believes in Ayn Rand

He's not a SJW

He's trolling


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I know. Uber left it incredibly vague in the descriptions in the apps. I go on what I was told by a rep (a Sr. Rep.) at a pop-up Hub, aka Spot in some other markets.
> 
> He didn't say we COULDN'T wait, only that it wasn't necessary, so was up to the driver. Since the wait part isn't actually part of the service, drivers are free to refuse (and this is certainly the "smarter" choice in certain neighborhoods or at certain times), or hold out for any tips the riders may choose to offer. And, of course, all of that needs to be hammered out BEFORE moving the car an inch.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

It's called lying. It's not hard. U should try it some time. If u suspect drugs or whatever and need to end the ride just make up an excuse and do it politely and respectfully and with some begging.

Shit I forgot my wallet at ..... 
Oooo my stomach isn't felling so good. I think I got the runs. Here I'll cancel the ride so u won't get charged. 
Shit I totally lost track of time. I got to go pick up my kid from my parents or sisters I'm soo sorry blah blah blah 

The important part is to cancel the ride so they don't get charged otherwise good luck getting them out without a confrontation. Get Luber to issue you a cancellation bonus. Lyft is pretty good about it and report the situation to them


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> OFFICIAL gov depreciation curves for people are not different for drug dealing or not!


Of course they aren't shown as different.

There is a serious lack of data on the drug dealing profession.

Illegal professions do not join the rotary club and send survey info to the feds


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Probably a normal ride, it is all in your mind.
If you don't feel comfortable, try not driving the nights.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


Your safety should be your number one priority. On a positive note after 3000 rides I've never had any problems with strange rides like this.


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

All you can do is at night time is don’t pick up people with low ratings or perfect 5s in the bad neighborhoods. And also pay attention to the name. Females names are generally safer although they also order it for the guys too.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


So they couldn't have been picking up something else, like an ID, wallet or phone charger? Interesting.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious. If two non-black teens did the same thing, would you think the same thing?
> 
> It could have been anything, from the way you describe it.


You sure sound like a racist ( two non black teens ) - in other words " white " heh, racist ?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Now that is one hell of a racist statement.


For giving a description is not racist . It's just facts . Your the racist . You wouldn't of said anything if they were described as white, racist .



iheartuber said:


> This guy is a 29 year old prep school white boy who believes in Ayn Rand
> 
> He's not a SJW
> 
> He's trolling


RACIST !!!



Uber Crack said:


> All of the drug dealers I have had in my two and a half years of driving have been Caucasian or Asian just for the record. Not that that is relevant to me. Thank you.


Ha ha nice try ...............racist .


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Something needs to be done about this. Uber driver's are going to get killed from this nonsense. One of these deals will go wrong and the bullet's will be whizzing. Maybe stop's shouldn't be allowed period. This is enabling drug dealers. I don't know what the answer is, but this definitely isn't cool.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Not encouraging drug picks up at all. But is this any different from a super drunk? One can assume the person is drunk but sometimes it's a combination of drugs n alcohol. They could go ballistic too. Heck a sober rider could pull a gun or knife at any time while on trip. Has nothing to do with time of day or persons race. Just use good judgement and dont play robocop. Uber can't do anything about it. Deleting stops will only make the rider ask you to stop manually or they'll just request another car to come back. Chances are if you picking up/ dropping people at large concerts, clubs, strip clubs etc. You probably transported drugs and didn't even know. Not all make it obvious. Be safe!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

moJohoJo said:


> For giving a description is not racist . It's just facts . Your the racist . You wouldn't of said anything if they were described as white, racist .


Damn, are you always full of this much hate? Below is the post that I replied to in which you called me a racist. Your exact words were "For giving a description is not racist." Well just to let you know that the below paragraph is not describing racial profiling rather its generalizing racial profiling. It's basically stating that the lower income working poor do the most racial profiling, are the most racist. May I suggest you attend a reading comprehension class so you can stop sticking your foot in your mouth when you post. Is it safe to assume that you are among the lower income working poor, ignorant racist!!!

Racial profiling, however, isn't limited only to an individuals race, but can also be based on the individual's ethnicity, religion, or national origin. More common among lower income working poor


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

_"There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps... then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved."_

Jesse Jackson


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Coachman said:


> _"There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps... then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved."_
> 
> Jesse Jackson


I know exactly how Jesse feels.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious. If two non-black teens did the same thing, would you think the same thing?
> 
> It could have been anything, from the way you describe it.


Well said...


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> If you're not a cop
> Just Drive the car
> 
> Unless u purposely want to get jammed up playing Columbo
> ...


That's my approach as well,.. I don't care if you bring Escobar's hidden stash with you in the trunk, I just don't care,.. the app matched me with you to take you from point a to b,. The law can't touch you. And BTW I think op is being a little bias


----------



## Goat Mover (Jan 15, 2019)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "2 _young black teens at midnight with headphones, backpacks, and dreads"_
> 
> *Racial Profiling
> *
> ...


Racial profiling is exactly what every secret service, police department, military, and airport security in the world uses. Typical American babies whining about "racial profilling" to make them look non-racist, then crying that police didn't do enough when a jihadi blows up a plane or some "misguided youth" ends up shooting up half a nice neighborhood in a drive by shooting between gangs.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


It's not for you to decide. Do your job and don't let imagination get away from you


----------



## Goat Mover (Jan 15, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> It's not for you to decide. Do your job and don't let imagination get away from you


His job is to be a drug runner for UberX pay? Wasn't aware that was in the Uber agreement.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Ignore this guy. He used to go by the handle "Tomatopaste" he is a troll


UberTaxPro has been around far longer than was tomatopaste. UberTaxPro always has been a positive contributor to this site, _*ESPECIALLY*_ on the Taxes Boards, as he is a tax professional. His advice has helped more than a few posters to this site.



mikeslemonade said:


> Females names are generally safer although they also order it for the guys too.


This is an old trick that people still do with cabs. I have run across it in the TNC business on occasion, as well. They figure that if they use a guy's name, the driver will not come. In the cab business, if they were looking for Joanne and John emerged, the driver would leave John there, as he was there for Joanne. More than one Uber driver who was looking for Joanne has left John standing there, as well.

If it is an Uber customer, be he Uber Taxi (available in my market) or UberX, I tell him just to give his correct name. Especially on UberX, someone will pick him up, eventually.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'd ask for a bump


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> UberTaxPro has been around far longer than was tomatopaste. UberTaxPro always has been a positive contributor to this site, _*ESPECIALLY*_ on the Taxes Boards, as he is a tax professional. His advice has helped more than a few posters to this site.
> 
> This is an old trick that people still do with cabs. I have run across it in the TNC business on occasion, as well. They figure that if they use a guy's name, the driver will not come. In the cab business, if they were looking for Joanne and John emerged, the driver would leave John there, as he was there for Joanne. More than one Uber driver who was looking for Joanne has left John standing there, as well.
> 
> If it is an Uber customer, be he Uber Taxi (available in my market) or UberX, I tell him just to give his correct name. Especially on UberX, someone will pick him up, eventually.


I didn't say anything about UberTaxPro

I said it was UberLyftFlexWhatever


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

There is NO GREAT TIP on these kinds of runs..... maybe Uber lets you get $10.00 -- $15.00 tip. The app only allows them to tip just so much... it is FOR YOUR OWN GOOD AND SAFTY! This is a wonderful feature.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> OFFICIAL gov depreciation curves for people are not different for drug dealing or not!


Oh really?? Since when does the US government keep life expectancy statistics for drug dealers?

Christine


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

I always call them out on it Not being a dick But let them know if they want the ride to continue then I need to be taken care of accordingly Its business I have yet to have anyone give me trouble and I never take less then 40 But no drug deals in my car If you guys dont think we transport drugs and prostitutes on a daily basis Then your kidding yourself Them times your dropping a pax off by themselves and they dont know the house and they have to call and let the person know they are there Sometimes they ask you to go around the block Ya prostitutes Anyone who plans to do this for over a year should watch HBOS taxi cab confessions Because that sh!t is all real and thats what we are now The new cab drivers We drive killers drug dealers rapist and lawyers everyday



Rittz19007 said:


> I always call them out on it Not being a dick But let them know if they want the ride to continue then I need to be taken care of accordingly Its business I have yet to have anyone give me trouble and I never take less then 40 But no drug deals in my car If you guys dont think we transport drugs and prostitutes on a daily basis Then your kidding yourself Them times your dropping a pax off by themselves and they dont know the house and they have to call and let the person know they are there Sometimes they ask you to go around the block Ya prostitutes Anyone who plans to do this for over a year should watch HBOS taxi cab confessions Because that sh!t is all real and thats what we are now The new cab drivers We drive killers drug dealers rapist and lawyers everyday





HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


Ya cant say that was a drug deal or not But you can check to see if there is more then one stop on app before pickups I always cancel if i see more then one as it is always not profitable


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Y'all need to ask for your cut.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

June132017 said:


> Something needs to be done about this. Uber driver's are going to get killed from this nonsense


And just how exactly do you propose to fix such a problem?

People are going to do drugs. Drivers are going to drive for people. Sometimes the two of those are going to intersect.

If that scares you too much, get a different job. Wal-Mart is still hiring greeters.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Simple people. Just don’t pick up drug dealers...it’s your car. Druggies areveasy to spot by their dress, accessories, skin color, age and of course shoes. 98%accurracy


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Simple people. Just don't pick up drug dealers...it's your car. Druggies areveasy to spot by their dress, accessories, skin color, age and of course shoes. 98%accurracy


Maybe you should, I dunno, never venture outside of your development. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe you should, I dunno, never venture outside of your development. Just sayin'.


I think he's being sarcastic. Tacompton a.k.a. Tacoma Washington, where he is located is very ethnically diverse and filled with many decent blue collar workers with union jobs.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I think he's being sarcastic. Tacompton a.k.a. Tacoma Washington, is very ethnically diverse and filled with many decent blue collar workers with union jobs.


Well, that could be.

I just get tired of whiney people who seem to think everyone's supposed to look like a suburban soccer mom. Nothing against the soccer moms, I used to live in the suburbs.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, that could be.
> 
> I just get tired of whiney people who seem to think everyone's supposed to look like a suburban soccer mom. Nothing against the soccer moms, I used to live in the suburbs.


Yeah I'm sure he was. Tacoma Washington has a much higher percentage of minorities than Seattle. Less people, but higher percentage. Also, Tacoma is blue collar. The port, rails, warehouses, loading docks, trucking yards, factories, mills, and refineries. Therefore most of these workers would look just like the "suspicious" pax the OP described. Baggy Carhartts, overalls, hoodies, boots.....whatever, and most likely after a hard day's work, they too would look unkempt and disheveled.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> and most likely after a hard day's work, they too would look unkempt and disheveled.


Yeah, I do too.

But I draw the line on wearing Carhartts or hoodies. LOL


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I didn't say anything about UberTaxPro
> I said it was UberLyftFlexWhatever


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Below is the entire text of the message, in the format in which it appeared, to which I replied. Due to the format, I assumed that you were referring to UberTaxPro as the "troll". Thank you for clarifying that you were not, in fact, referring to him as a "troll" or a "sock puppet:.
\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



UberTaxPro said:


> "baby boomer mentality" really? what do you know about the Civil Rights Movement?
> 
> "The Baby Boomers had a significant impact on the Civil Rights Movement. During this time, many of the Baby Boomers were in their teens and early 20's and were concerned with love and peace. They were a much more open minded generation than their parents, so they in turn joined the Civil Rights Movements to protest violence and hate and promote equality for all. They were also a much more educated generation so they understood the importance of these issues and wanted to make a difference. Overall, they amounted to a large number of the protestors that wanted equality and peace."





> Ignore this guy. He used to go by the handle "Tomatopaste" he is a troll


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Below is the entire text of the message, in the format in which it appeared, to which I replied. Due to the format, I assumed that you were referring to UberTaxPro as the "troll". Thank you for clarifying that you were not, in fact, referring to him as a "troll" or a "sock puppet:.
> \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


I was TALKING to UberTaxPro and I meant he should ignore the guy he was replying to. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## gsx328 (Jul 17, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> LOL,
> DUDE!!!! Or rather, Archie!!!
> Do U NOT hear yourself ?


FBI crime stats > brainwashed virtue-signaling imo


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Most drivers have experienced this situation at least one. Remember, it may not be drugs at all, could also be girl scout cookies, dropping off drawing tickets, magazine subscriptions, postmates, etc. Regardless, best to keep your cool and not draw any attention to you. Greet them when they come in, and take then around. If they talk, then carryon a conversation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> I was TALKING to UberTaxPro and I meant he should ignore the guy he was replying to. Sorry for the confusion


I did get that, once you had clarified it. There is no need to apologise, , it is just something that happens here and there.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> *Racial Profiling *
> ...Racial profiling, however, isn't limited only to an individuals race, but can also be based on the individual's ethnicity, religion, or national origin. More common among lower income working poor


THIS is why you never cite wikipedia as a source. By definition, if you profile someone on something OTHER than race, it is NOT racial profiling. It's profiling and it could be bias, but it's not racial.

It's almost like words mean whatever you want them to mean....SMH


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> I am curious. If two non-black teens did the same thing, would you think the same thing?
> 
> It could have been anything, from the way you describe it.


I drove a cab in Hollywood for many years in the 70s and almost all my drug runs were white guys going down to the South to score and coming right back. I never thought anything about it to be honest, those days were a little wilder than now.



HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


You're in the clear legally unless you see Contraband then you're obligated in my view to do something like kick them out of your car or drive to a very populated area and evict them. If there is no observable reason for suspecting a drug run then you shouldn't suspect anyting treat them like you'd treat anybody else.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Something needs to be done about this. Uber driver's are going to get killed from this nonsense. One of these deals will go wrong and the bullet's will be whizzing. Maybe stop's shouldn't be allowed period. This is enabling drug dealers. I don't know what the answer is, but this definitely isn't cool.


The stops are meant for when you have multiple riders on a single trip and they want to be dropped off in different places, or they're heading out and need to be picked up separately. This was what the Uber execs actually envisioned when they added the ability. It can be a form of the pax long-hauling FOR you. Just make sure they know you won't wait more than 3 minutes for each to get in or say their goodbyes, and don't allow more than the 3 total that they can put into the app.

Anything else you allow, YOU allow. If you're going to, then make the most of it and kwicherbichin.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> The stops are meant for when you have multiple riders on a single trip and they want to be dropped off in different places, or they're heading out and need to be picked up separately.


Interesting interpretation. I think it is at least partially correct. But my thought was that they decided to build a better system of keeping both rider and driver engaged, and avoid the issues that often crop up when you get a round trip. Riders prefer not waiting and not having to make multiple requests, and drivers sometimes getting stiffed on the return leg of the trip.


----------



## GlenGreezy (Sep 21, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> The definition of Racial Profiling doesn't matter. It was appropriate to consider race as factor in this situation. By the way this "racist" just the other day made an unscheduled stop for a black passenger who was hungry to get a sandwich. How many white passengers have I done favors for? Zero. I'm just a racial profiling, favor doing racist.


So they were drug dealers because they were black, or because they had dreads and headphones?

I have headphones but no dreads... But I am black. I'm 66.6% drug dealer.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

GlenGreezy said:


> So they were drug dealers because they were black, or because they had dreads and headphones?
> 
> I have headphones but no dreads... But I am black. I'm 66.6% drug dealer.


Shhh.... Don't tell anyone I'm a racist. Let's get real, 35 - 40% of my pax are black. Do I think that they are drug dealers? No. In fact the biggest favor I ever did for a pax, was a black lady who I made an unscheduled stop for to get her food. I take the whole picture into account before I start assuming someone is on a drug run. It's after midnight, 2 young black teens, with backpacks and headphones just sitting on the sidewalk in a high crime neighborhood, very unusual stop. I've done hundreds of trips and never had a stop wasn't either a convenience store or fast food place.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

If there's one thing I've learned after 5 years, 2k+ rides, it's that race is a construct.

The ones you think will tip rarely do, or at such a poor amount they'd be embarrassed if publicly outted. And the ones you think won't tip end up doing so consistently and fairly.

As a white male in his early 30s, I can't stand picking up younger white adults. Our general culture is ridiculously entitled.

My worst passengers are educated men that work in finance. I get the sense they look at everything as a return on investment, and fail to calculate how not tipping will impact them.

Unless it's a bad neighborhood late at night, most people are just trying to get along.

I stopped driving bar hours because if I picked up one more min fare nontipper I was going to lose faith in humanity.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I think he's being sarcastic. Tacompton a.k.a. Tacoma Washington, where he is located is very ethnically diverse and filled with many decent blue collar workers with union jobs.


No. Not sarcastic. Stop apologizing for folks who can't make any effort to get ahead. Freakin shower, buy some nice clothes....just because you are off white does not give you permission to not give a rats butt about your appreance. Fighting stereotypes and racism means clearing the way for talent, not excusing failure. So yeah I freakin profile....your pants dragging, blah blah I will call it.

We don't all deserve trophies...

And I feel sorry for your skin color or circumstances but it's not a hall pass on life


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> No. Not sarcastic. Stop apologizing for folks who can't make any effort to get ahead.


Okay, since it wasn't intended as sarcasm, let's go back to what you said:

"Simple people. Just don't pick up drug dealers...it's your car. Druggies are easy to spot by their dress, accessories, skin color, age and of course shoes."

I'd venture to say that you think most of the people who live in run down neighborhoods are doing drugs.

That guy with the gold chain? Yup.

Baggy pants? No question about it.

Skin color? What??? Seriously?

Age? I dunno. Apparently teenagers aren't supposed to go get something from a fast food place or a convenience store late at night.

Don't get me wrong, I've driven for some sketchy characters.

But I think you're overly impressed by some segments of the media.

Christine


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Okay, since it wasn't intended as sarcasm, let's go back to what you said:
> 
> "Simple people. Just don't pick up drug dealers...it's your car. Druggies are easy to spot by their dress, accessories, skin color, age and of course shoes."
> 
> ...


95% of kids wearing clothes with a marijuana leaf clothes do drugs. You can play SJW and say some just do it for the culture.

Drug use with kids has a lifestyle look ALWAYS has. The stoners in my HS dressed the part...the little gang bangers do as well

100% no, but I will take the 80/20 rule

Will a women rape me or my daughter....SJW answer is we dont profile. Me, I say F that I will suspect a dude more than a chic as a risk

Gang tatoos I guess could just be someone trying to look cool BUT I WILL BET IT MEANS THEY ARE IN A GANG and make bad choices

Hoodie on in 95+ degree weather could be a look BUT NOT IN MY CAR unless you are a 40+ white lady and then yes I will profile and let her in


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Call me stupid if you want, but what the heck is SJW? In the circles I travel in, that's Single Jewish Woman.


----------



## Will1234 (May 4, 2016)

They could of been picking up a video game. They’re teenagers wtf. If they’re not disrespecting you what’s the problem.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

offer at the stop .
You want me to turn off engine cut the lights, and lean back lol .

offer your number and ensure 100% secrecy, just improved your client base yay lol


----------



## GMCboy (Dec 7, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Interesting interpretation. I think it is at least partially correct. But my thought was that they decided to build a better system of keeping both rider and driver engaged, and avoid the issues that often crop up when you get a round trip. Riders prefer not waiting and not having to make multiple requests, and drivers sometimes getting stiffed on the return leg of the trip.


pppppsssssst!!! I think you mean "UberBimmer"
Bimmer - auto
Beemer - cycle


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Tomato, tomahto


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Call me stupid if you want, but what the heck is SJW? In the circles I travel in, that's Single Jewish Woman.


Social Justice Warrior.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> "baby boomer mentality" really? what do you know about the Civil Rights Movement?
> 
> "The Baby Boomers had a significant impact on the Civil Rights Movement. During this time, many of the Baby Boomers were in their teens and early 20's and were concerned with love and peace. They were a much more open minded generation than their parents, so they in turn joined the Civil Rights Movements to protest violence and hate and promote equality for all. They were also a much more educated generation so they understood the importance of these issues and wanted to make a difference. Overall, they amounted to a large number of the protestors that wanted equality and peace."


For all the Baby Boomer leftists crowed about civil rights, it now looks like it was a sham. They're now at the forefront to restrict civil rights.



Christinebitg said:


> Call me stupid if you want, but what the heck is SJW? In the circles I travel in, that's Single Jewish Woman.


Google "Trigglypuff" to see an SJW in action.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fargle said:


> They're now at the forefront to restrict civil rights.


You can believe that if you want to. Have a nice fantasy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> teenagers aren't supposed to go get something from a fast food place or a convenience store late at night.


I guess that they *are especially* _*ain't 'apposta' go t' no convenience store at no night time.*_ Observe what that bought that young man in Florida....................and this comes from an advocate for Stand Your Ground.........................



Christinebitg said:


> Call me stupid if you want, but what the heck is SJW?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Lissetti said:


> Social Justice Warrior.


The Right often uses the term in a derogatory manner to describe anyone on the Left. Those of us who are not on the Right, are not necessarily moderates, either, but, who do disagree with the Left on a few points, also will use it, and, use it in a derisive manner, but, we are more discerning in our use of it.



GMCboy said:


> pppppsssssst!!! I think you mean "UberBimmer"
> Bimmer - auto
> Beemer - cycle


At one point, "Beamer" was also used equally with "Bimmer". "Bimmer" seems to have become the favourite and has rendered "Beamer" almost obsolete. One curiosity of the English Language is that use of archaic or obsolete words or constructions is rarely considered incorrect. This is not the case with other languages. As someone who speaks a cross between Québec and Louisiana French, I run across this not infrequently.



Fargle said:


> For all the Baby Boomer leftists crowed about civil rights, it now looks like it was a sham. They're now at the forefront to restrict civil rights.


Is it just me, or is this "profiling"?



Christinebitg said:


> You can believe that if you want to. Have a nice fantasy.


*Ain't 'Murrica wunnerfull?*


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> You can believe that if you want to. Have a nice fantasy.


I can point to specific incidents and trends where they do exactly that. I work with facts only.

Let's start with "free speech zones", which have festered for years. A few days ago, Kamala Harris (D, WA) and two other leftist senators were told off for anti-catholic bigotry. Two House members (also D) a few days ago got called out for antisemitism. The Dems still refuse to rebuke their long-term hangers-on their antisemitism. The new rep from Queens is fond of barring the press from town hall meetings.

That's just a taste of just First Amendment violations. There are lots more of the rest of the Constitution if you just look.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Hoodie on in 95+ degree weather could be a look BUT NOT IN MY CAR


One morning, at about 0400, I refused to allow a young man into my taxicab. It was at the train station. He was wearing a greatcoat. It was the middle of July. In the Capital of Your Nation, there is no need for a greatcoat in the middle of July. We got rather loud and animated in our disagreement. There happened to be a Metropolitan Police there. He got involved. The Police was alternately lecturing and warning me that if I would not haul this fine, upstanding young man who was in town for a choir recital, there would be serious consequences. He kept saying "yeah, listen to the police, blah...........blah.....blah..............". The police kept telling him to be quiet and to let the police handle it. He would not be quiet. At one point, the police turned and took a step toward him. He jumped back. A sawed-off fell from his greatcoat.

In my disagreement with the police, I did ask the Brave and Courageous Occifer if he might have an idea why this fine, upstanding young man needed a greatcoat in the middle of July, especially if he were singing in a choir recital. I would not have thought that you needed a greatcoat to protect your hymn book in July. A plastic bag would have done the job, in case of a heat shower.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Right often uses the term in a derogatory manner to describe anyone on the Left. Those of us who are not on the Right, are not necessarily moderates, either, but, who do disagree with the Left on a few points, also will use it, and, use it in a derisive manner, but, we are more discerning in our use of it.


One could say "puritanical", but that's just weird when talking about anti-religious bigots. The toxic attitudes are identical though. SJWs are typically neo-liberals, though not all neo-libs are SJWs. An idiot can be just an idiot and an elitist can be just an elitist, for instance. Their behaviors are abhorrent to classical liberals.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Is it just me, or is this "profiling"?


No. It's called observation.



Another Uber Driver said:


> One morning, at about 0400, I refused to allow a young man into my taxicab. It was at the train station. He was wearing a greatcoat. It was the middle of July. In the Capital of Your Nation, there is no need for a greatcoat in the middle of July. We got rather loud and animated in our disagreement. There happened to be a Metropolitan Police there. He got involved. The Police was alternately lecturing and warning me that if I would not haul this fine, upstanding young man who was in town for a choir recital, there would be serious consequences. He kept saying "yeah, listen to the police, blah...........blah.....blah..............". The police kept telling him to be quiet and to let the police handle it. He would not be quiet. At one point, the police turned and took a step toward him. He jumped back. A sawed-off fell from his greatcoat.
> 
> In my disagreement with the police, I did ask the Brave and Courageous Occifer if he might have an idea why this fine, upstanding young man needed a greatcoat in the middle of July, especially if he were singing in a choir recital. I would not have thought that you needed a greatcoat to protect your hymn book in July. A plastic bag would have done the job, in case of a heat shower.


What was the outcome of that petard-hoist?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fargle said:


> What was the outcome of that petard-hoist?


The police shoved him up against the hood of my cab and hollered at me to call for backup. I went to his car and did just that. As a cab dispatcher, I had some idea of radio procedure. I was not familiar with MPD radio procedure, but, I managed to get it across to the police dispatcher what was happening. Eight squad cars showed up before I had finished talking to the dispatcher.

At one point, one of the police told me to leave. I pointed out to him that it would be difficult for me to comply with his directive, as they had the thug-ER-uh-CHOIR SINGER still on the hood of my cab. Once they actually had the thug secured and off the cab, I did leave.



Fargle said:


> No. It's called observation.


I am a baby boomer. If there is one thing on which I will take the Left to task, it is for its double standards. One such double standard is that while someone in lockstep with the Left's agenda has the right to his opinions and to advocate such publicly, anyone who disagrees with the Left on even the smallest point must be silenced. I used to be quite far to the Left. I learned it in California. We were tolerant, back then. Sadly, I had the misfortune of going to graduate school in the Happy Valley of Western Massachusetts. It was there I ran into the doctrinaire, lockstep marching, hateful and intolerant Left.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Right often uses the term in a derogatory manner to describe anyone on the Left. Those of us who are not on the Right, are not necessarily moderates, either, but, who do disagree with the Left on a few points, also will use it, and, use it in a derisive manner, but, we are more discerning in our use of it.


I'm fine with that. I often disagree with friends of mine on the far left. But admittedly, I'm a left-leaning independent.

For the record, I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016. I knew that it wouldn't make any difference in the outcome, because if Texas was in play, well, you get the picture.

Christine


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I voted for Gary Johnson in 2016.


......as did I, although I was more familiar with Weld, as he was Governor of Massachusetts. He was not a bad governor for a Republican. I was not unfamiliar with Johnson; I remember when he was Governor of New Mexico. I did not like either The Donald or Hitlery; one is a whack-0 fatcat opportunist; the other a lying nanny state liberal. One reeks of Herr Schicklgruber with a generous touch of Mussolini, the other of Ceausescu or Kim-il-Sung..

What is funny is that the Vice-Presidential candidates were much better last time through this.

Kaine was _*allright*_.

Pence, for all of his flaws, is not that bad as long as he keeps his religious beliefs out of the secular arena. As anti-Alphabet as he is, do keep in mind that he _*did*_ veto Indiana's Bathroom Law when he was governor. Even HE thought that it was a bit much. I do pity our Mayor here, though. She is well known for being pro-Alphabet. On the other hand, Pence is on record as being in favour of the District of Columbia's having a vote on the floor of Congress. This is a real sore point to those of us who live in the Capital of Your Nation, as we must pay Federal Income Tax, but have no vote on the floor of Congress. One of Bowser's predecessors once proclaimed himself Mayor-for-Life. Any Mayor who can get the District of Columbia even ONE vote in the House, ONLY, would truly be able to claim that title. Poor Miss Bowser must do a delicate dance with Mr. Pence.

I already mentioned Weld.

I did not pay much attention to Baraka. I paid more attention to Stein. It would be a hard sell to get me to vote for a Green candidate on the National level, as I am more afraid of their agenda than I am the Democrats' or the Republicans'.


----------



## needdriversphilly (Jan 18, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


the problem is if you get pulled over by cops and the teens unload the stuff under your sit, then that stuff belongs to you


----------



## UBERHRV (Jan 18, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


That happened to me once but it was early evening and the guy was white. Met someone real quick in the Chili's parking lot. I just minded my own business and drove him back to his house. I didn't feel in danger or anything but I totally under stand the weird feeling you had.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

needdriversphilly said:


> the problem is if you get pulled over by cops and the teens unload the stuff under your sit, then that stuff belongs to you


And how likely is that to happen? Seriously.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks mean nothing. I had one black guy sit in the front seat.. He was huge and muscular. Obviously worked out. Dressed like someone from the hood. Looked like he would kill you if you looked at him sideways. He was one of the most pleasant riders I ever had. He had me in stitches the whole ride with his sense of humor and jokes. I have also had white pax that were obnoxious and rude and I couldn't wait to get them out of the car.


----------



## teetee2112 (Nov 20, 2018)

So, basically your story is: two black teens were running an errand. Sounds REALLY fishy. Black people only ever leave their houses for drug stuff. You're lucky to have escaped with your life.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

i picked a few hookers, they sure stank worse than any dudes with weed in their bags


----------



## Alex Barnes (Apr 10, 2018)

Gonna pop in late thread here and chime in

I really don't care. If they're dumb enough to get caught with drugs that's on them, I'm just the driver. I employ a don't ask, don't tell policy with stoners, drugs, and related for my car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

60 s


HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


60 Seconds !

What Great Passengers !

I would inform them Uber teacks ALL RIDES.

BUT FOR A CASH FEE
HE COULD BECOME INVISIBLE . . .


----------



## ooby dooby (Feb 4, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


I have had the same thing happen to me, and these were long haired white boys.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Call me stupid if you want, but what the heck is SJW? In the circles I travel in, that's Single Jewish Woman.


Sassy Jehovah's Witness.

Bringing flair to pamphlet distribution!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Sassy Jehovah's Witness.
> 
> Bringing flair to pamphlet distribution!


Well, LOL!

I'm neither Jewish nor a Jehovah's Witness, so I guess that leaves me out. 

I'm reminded of the internet cartoon, where one mouse says to a couple of others "I'd like to talk to you about cheeses."


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Let's be a Lady Tonight (Mar 1, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> My last trip I pick up these 2 black teens around midnight, (long dreads, headphones), as soon as I start the trip I see there's a stop, normally it's a fast food drive thru. So I ask where we're stopping and they just give me the street address. A little weird, but I think ok whatever. We get there, one stays in the car and other says he'll be right back, he runs into the apartment and 60 seconds later he's back in the car.
> 
> I'm not going to confront them because: A) they could have a weapon B) I'll get 1 starred if I question them. C) As long as they don't smoke or openly display drugs in my vehicle, I'm only a little bothered by it.
> 
> How would you handle it?


 I think your instincts were right, but you should always put your safety first. Ratings are important but basically knowing that you are going to make driving decisions that are controlling the car is primary. Trust your instincts, you should always have the option to opt out of a ride that feels unsafe. This has happened to me but not very often, if that helps any, not a solution but just having someone to share your experiences with is validating. I did what you did and now someone else knows that we aren't doing anything about it because we were cool as long as....but we probably both gave them a 3 so we wouldn't get them anymore, said they made us feel unsafe and until they get enough 3 stars and dropped from the service they will continue to do drug deals with Ubers help..


----------



## Let's be a Lady Tonight (Mar 1, 2019)

needdriversphilly said:


> the problem is if you get pulled over by cops and the teens unload the stuff under your sit, then that stuff belongs to you


I think anyone would agree the teens were not slick enough to know how to be cool. Even if you were unsure of what the teens were doing you probably would have qualms about helping them do something that could help them ruin their lives.


----------

